# NXT Superstar Partnerships Revealed!



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

Just awesome. The Miz and Daniel Bryan should be epic. Jericho and Barrett is a good pairing because Barrett is a stud on the mic. Christian and Slater are perfect, Slater oozes charisma. Not sure about CM Punk and Darren Young. Was Young the guy that Punk shaved?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Crimson™ said:


> Just awesome. The Miz and Daniel Bryan should be epic. Jericho and Barrett is a good pairing because Barrett is a stud on the mic. Christian and Slater are perfect, Slater oozes charisma. Not sure about CM Punk and Darren Young. Was Young the guy that Punk shaved?


not sure, all i know is young is black, has an afro, and took 10 months to make his wwe debut so i think the wwe sorta sees something in him ... my guess is that he's good on the mic.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

No, Young is not the guy that Punk shaved a few weeks back.


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

Where's Kaval?


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Can't wait for NXT debut on TV.


----------



## Vainebekonnes (Jan 2, 2010)

Christian and Heath Slater should be a good pairing.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope the renowned lack of Danielson mic skills means he's been partnered with the Miz to get him over and push him. It really looks like these established stars on NXT means they see real promise in the show, and by proxy these new guys.


----------



## Joker-T (Sep 13, 2009)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> Can't wait for NXT debut on TV.


DUDE CHANGE UR SIG UNTIL AFTER ECW is finished on tv!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking at the heels involved (Miz, Jericho, Punk, Carlito) you can see they've gone pretty much all out on that aspect. The faces don't look as strong, despite Truth and Hardy being ridiculously over. This show could really be cemented as a major part of WWE programming simply by 5 guys being signed up for it.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I personally would've paired Michael Tarver with Chris Jericho, although Wade Barrett is not a bad choice, either.

Not sure whether or not I like this concept, but I do like all these young guys listed. Hmm.


----------



## firekindahurts (Aug 13, 2009)

lol at Miz "mentoring" Danielson.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

No kidding. I think Miz could learn about a billion things from Danielson.


----------



## thorstone (Jan 23, 2010)

Miz to mentor The American Dragon, wtf! Are you kidding me? This show is going to be ridiculous.

If Bryan Danielson had gone to TNA, he would have worked the tournament along side Wolfe at AAO and been live on Monday night starting March 8th.

Christian should have been partnered with Danielson.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Christian, CM Punk, Chris Jericho, The Miz, and Bryan Danielson all in featured positions is IWC wet dream show.


----------



## thepunisherkills (May 21, 2007)

So is this a reality show?

Where is Kaval??


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I don't really like the fact that Bryan Danielson has been paired with someone with less experience than him. There are really only a few guys I would have wanted to mentor Danielson and Miz is not one of them. Out of the stars we got I think Jericho is the only one that wouldn't have made me a little annoyed. 

The fact that Danielson was busting his ass in the indies while the Miz was on the Real World yet the Miz is considered the mentor kind of bothers me.

I'm not saying the Miz can't help Dragon improve on his mic skills but the "mentor" role just doesn't fit.


----------



## Kinnaird (Aug 25, 2009)

You guys are wanting too much too soon. wwe is about more than just being a talented wrestler. its about entertainment. the miz has been at the bottom and come up. so work ethic, mic skillz, entertainment and showmanship is what he can teach dragon.


----------



## Sureel (Feb 11, 2004)

So I'm watching the final episode of ECW and they started announcing the pro and rookie pairings for NXT.

And while watching this, I was curious about who they were going to pair up with my favorite wrestler Bryan Danielson. Saving the best for last I guess, they announced that The Miz will be paired up with Bryan Danielson.....WTF?!!? Danielson has more experience than The Miz, and is also a far better wrestler. What's even more insulting is seeing the word "PRO" under Miz's image and "ROOKIE" under Danielson's.

I'd be more content if they paired him with someone with more experience like Jericho or Regal (Who actually trained him once).

I'm wondering if the WWE did this intentionally to create some drama for the show.


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

If Kaval is not here, then I'm hoping he goes straight to Smackdown. And LOL at Bryan Danielson needing mentoring. WTF? But the biggest crime of all? They're actually going through with Daniel Bryan. FUCK YOU WWE.


----------



## walkoff2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Does being a NXT 'pro' qualify as a kiss of death on main eventing?


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm interested to see this show.

I'm not sure if Miz will really be mentoring Danielson or if that's just kayfabe, because that's just ridiculous.

Very, very disappointed that Kaval isn't involved. Bad decision. Hopefully we see him on TV soon though.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Out of all the pairings I think Jericho will work well with Barrett, and I'm really interested to see Miz and Danielson. If anything they will be the two heads that collide and cause alot of conflict.


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

I think Miz is the perfect person to mentor Danielson. What is Danielson's only real weakpoint as a pro wrestler? What is Miz's best strength? Mic work.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

The fact is we don't know how exactly this mentor relationship will go. For all we know, Miz could basically act like an entitled prick who acts like he's grossly superior to Bryan even though its obvious the latter is remarkably talented. 

Its not going to be a straight mentor/teacher relationship with everyone I think.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks like Kaval, Dibiase and Hennig Jr aren't on, maybe they're saving them for the next 'season', its probably for the best, if they give us all the top FCW talent now, the next 'season' of NXT may end up being awful.


As for Danielson/Miz, while Regal/Danielson would of been awesome, this works, they're opposites, Miz can do all the talking and Danielson can back it up in the ring. The only thing that bothers me is the ring name "Daniel Bryan", but hey at least its not Braden Walker...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

erikstans07 said:


> I'm interested to see this show.
> 
> I'm not sure if Miz will really be mentoring Danielson or if that's just kayfabe, because that's just ridiculous.
> 
> Very, very disappointed that Kaval isn't involved. Bad decision. Hopefully we see him on TV soon though.


Kaval has been having rumors of feuding with rey since before he was 

and even if that's not the case then it gives you some thing to look forward too on the next season of NXT


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope the pairing of Miz and Danielson ends with Danielson beating Miz for the US title. That would be epic.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

theanticanadian said:


> I think Miz is the perfect person to mentor Danielson. What is Danielson's only real weakpoint as a pro wrestler? What is Miz's best strength? Mic work.


Oh yea I agree with you but Danielson seems like the laid back type, and when Miz uses his ego and gets in the way of Danielson thats when they are gonig to be butting heads.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

erikstans07 said:


> I hope the pairing of Miz and Danielson ends with Danielson beating Miz for the US title. That would be epic.


i wouldn't be surprised if that is actually the plan

remember NXT's entire purpose is to get them over before going to the big shows


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope Miz trie to teach Danielson something only for Dragon to tell him that looked terrible and show Miz how to do it correctly.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

What were they thinking? Miz mentoring BRYAN DANIELSON? wow..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I see The Miz and Danielson teaming up as more of a partnership. Each one is pretty weak in an area, so the natural solution is to combine the two and hope they can each overcome their faults. Danielson needs to really improve him mic work and the Miz needs more inring expertise.

Plus, Miz is one of the most pushed guys at the moment, holding 3 pieces of gold at once, pairing someone that red hot with Danielson can only be a good thing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Please tell me this doesn't mean that Jericho, Christian, Punk and Miz are on this brand now.

I have absolutely zero comprehension of this "pairing" concept, it's never been explained (that I know of) and it looks awkward as hell.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Please tell me this doesn't mean that Jericho, Christian, Punk and Miz are on this brand now.
> 
> I have absolutely zero comprehension of this "pairing" concept, it's never been explained (that I know of) and it looks awkward as hell.


Well seeing as how Miz is holding two championships, I don't think he's only gonna be on NXT. I think it's just a thing on the side for the 8 "mentors".


----------



## Heartbreak Hitman (Aug 5, 2009)

Bryan Danielson having Miz as a mentor really grinds my gears.
Hopefully Miz gets his "fucking head kicked in". Lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i bet the WWE just did this to piss the IWC off

if so kudos to them


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i couldnt help but to laugh when they showed that Danielson is paired with miz. who is mentoring who again?

and the lack of brandon silvestry is annoying.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

perro said:


> i bet the WWE just did this to piss the IWC off
> 
> if so kudos to them


I can see it now. "Who on our roster annoys the hell outta those 'smarks'?... Oh I know, The Miz! Mike "The Miz" Mizanin will mentor Bryan Da... I mean Daniel Bryanson... wait, what's his name again? Oh yeah, Daniel Bryan."


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

Is it really so bad that one of the hotter talents in WWE, and one with two championships no less, is going to be working with Danielson? Sounds like he might be the best off in this show.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

BorneAgain said:


> Is it really so bad that one of the hotter talents in WWE, and one with two championships no less, is going to be working with Danielson? Sounds like he might be the best off in this show.


cause its not how the iwcc would do it so its bad


----------



## mcare89 (Apr 3, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Please tell me this doesn't mean that Jericho, Christian, Punk and Miz are on this brand now.
> 
> I have absolutely zero comprehension of this "pairing" concept, it's never been explained (that I know of) and it looks awkward as hell.


I imagine it being just like the Ultimate Fighter, with an established coach working with the younger talent to prepare him for his upcoming match, as well as a career in general.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

erikstans07 said:


> Well seeing as how Miz is holding two championships, I don't think he's only gonna be on NXT. I think it's just a thing on the side for the 8 "mentors".


Well, he can go anywhere since he has the tag titles, but....whatever.

I'm assuming, even though...I can't piece a fucking clue of this show together since it hasn't been explained, this is supposed to be real, not kayfabe?

EDIT ~ I guess so ~_~


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kaval? Don't tell he staying on FCW.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

BorneAgain said:


> Is it really so bad that one of the hotter talents in WWE, and one with two championships no less, is going to be working with Danielson? Sounds like he might be the best off in this show.


That's not really the point. It's the fact that Danielson already has 10 years of wrestling experience, whereas Miz debuted in pro wrestling in 2003. Also, Miz has probably never been in the ring for over 20 minutes, whereas Danielson has had numerous 60 minute draws and some longer. There's really nothing Miz can teach Danielson that he doesn't already know. Sure, he's not the best on the mic, but I'm sure Danielson's had many people better than The Miz help him in that department in his career.

But you're right, from a kayfabe standpoint, Danielson's got one of the better mentors to have right now. The Miz is red hot right now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> I'm assuming, even though...I can't piece a fucking clue of this show together since it hasn't been explained, this is supposed to be real, not kayfabe?


kayfabe, dude.

you really think Bryan fucking Danielson needs a mentor?

of course, WWE will claim reality tv. claim that these mentors are teaching them.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

* The Miz & Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson)

That'll be one interesting team.


I'm guessing Kaval will end up being a straight to roster call up then?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i would have rather seen Punk get teamed with BD. Simple booking could easily put them in a feud. Punk takes BD under his tutorship, but treats him poorly. Eventually BD snaps, and they feud. Simple as 1-2-3. 

and a Punk/BD feud would get me back into the WWE.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I was hoping Punk will mentor Danielson.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

Again, I really don't think NXT will stick strictly to a superior vs. inferior mentor/student relationship. 

Given Danielson's past, and Miz's gimmick, it seems perfect for him to assume that Bryan is some naive rookie and to be proven wrong soon enough. News reports have suggested that some mentors will try and hinder their students. Doesn't seem out of the question with those two.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I laughed when I saw that Carlito is mentoring someone.


----------



## thepunisherkills (May 21, 2007)

Daniel bryan is worse name than desmond wolfe. On the realz


----------



## maxblaze (Feb 27, 2006)

Reality TV in general is heavily fudged with anyway so I am sure this will be no different. I, like the rest of you, really have no idea how this show is going to or is supposed to come off. I suppose the best idea should be to wonder aloud for a week until we find out.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

BorneAgain said:


> Again, I really don't think NXT will stick strictly to a superior vs. inferior mentor/student relationship.
> 
> Given Danielson's past, and Miz's gimmick, it seems perfect for him to assume that Bryan is some naive rookie and to be proven wrong soon enough. News reports have suggested that some mentors will try and hinder their students. Doesn't seem out of the question with those two.


I agree with this. It wouldn't be much of a show if there wasn't animosity between characters on the show. It'd be great to see Danielson and Miz butting heads. And eventually, Danielson challenging Miz for the US title.

Oh and a Punk/Danielson pairing leading to a feud between the two would have been great, but I think we should wait for that feud to happen down the line, because that's got money written all over it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

thepunisherkills said:


> Daniel bryan is worse name than desmond wolfe. On the realz


Desmond Wolfe is an awesome name, don't be hatin'.



> kayfabe, dude.
> 
> you really think Bryan fucking Danielson needs a mentor?
> 
> of course, WWE will claim reality tv. claim that these mentors are teaching them.


For the WWE he probably does. WWE is based around entertainment, or well....it should be.

I agree though that Punk would've been the perfect fit for Danielson.


----------



## mDp (Jun 2, 2008)

Just so you guys know, there will be multiple seasons of NXT... so it makes sense to keep Kaval until a later season, so they don't overload the first season with all of FCW's most talented and be out of options for the later seasons.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

thepunisherkills said:


> Daniel bryan is worse name than desmond wolfe. On the realz


cant we just agree that they both suck


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

desmond wolfe is indeed an awesome name. 



> Again, I really don't think NXT will stick strictly to a superior vs. inferior mentor/student relationship.
> 
> Given Danielson's past, and Miz's gimmick, it seems perfect for him to assume that Bryan is some naive rookie and to be proven wrong soon enough. News reports have suggested that some mentors will try and hinder their students. Doesn't seem out of the question with those two.


of course. you want to see to variations of the relationships.

if they were all the same, that'd be repetitive and boring. 

i'm assuming we'll get a few feuds, and a few tag teams out of this.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*This sounds all well and good to me. 

At least Carlito gets to do something other than absolutely nothing.

The most intriguing pairing has to be Miz & Danielson for sure.*


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Obviosuly we know who might be winning this season (either Bryan or Slater) and I GURANTEE you that this will most likely lead to Bryan challengeing for the US title at the end of the season and winning it.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

thepunisherkills said:


> Daniel bryan is worse name than desmond wolfe. On the realz


I'm pretty sure he(Danielson) choose the name. Even Chris Harris choose the Braden Walker name.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Some of you guys need to calm down as NXT from what I hear will be 16 weeks long (4 months) so Kaval,Joe Hennig and Brett Dibiase are all possiblities for next season also I think Miz and Danielson is hilarious as the Dragon has what 8 years of expierence in ROH and Miz has 4 or less years in WWE LMAO. Slater seems to be pretty talented,same with Angel(Gabriel which is just ridiculous). Otunga has all the makings to be a Bobby Lashley type and I can't wait to see NXT next week.

PS: Darren Young was part of The South Beach Boys in FCW where he teamed with Percy Watson(future NXT star?)


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

This doesn't make sense. Why would Heels want to "mentor" and help someone else archive greatness in the WWE?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

breaksilence said:


> This doesn't make sense. Why would Heels want to "mentor" and help someone else archive greatness in the WWE?


Nobody did say they would help them... I have this image in my head of Miz sitting in the back of limosuine taunting Daniel Bryan with some food or money *(Weird Thought)*


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm getting this great image of Miz being cocky around Bryan for a couple of weeks, and giving him pointers that Daniel rolls his eyes at. 

Finally we get a long match between Daniel (with Miz ringside) and Otunga by chance, and at the end Bryan kicks the guy's head in... and we see this biggest look of panic in Miz's eyes as he realizes just what the hell he's dealing with.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

holy shit @ Miz and Danielson together


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I was kind of hoping they would have announced Pro: Shawn Michaels, Rookie: Bryan Danielson. Miz/Dragon is still good tho.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I was there tonight when they announced these.
I was just confused if they were matches or what, but now I understand. 
I'm pretty excited for this show. Something fresh. 
And something really good for the younger talent to grow.


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

I think Danielson and Miz together could either end up completely fantastic or a disaster.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

breaksilence said:


> This doesn't make sense. Why would Heels want to "mentor" and help someone else archive greatness in the WWE?


More souls for Punk to save.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

So Danielson is debuting as a heel?


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

I would prefer to see Justin Angel/Gabriel paired with Rey Mysterio. Fits more his style.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol miz and danielson. If anything danielson should be the teacher!


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Guys, these pairing are kayfabe. So don't worry about Miz "mentoring" Danielson.

Think about it this way: They put Danielson with one of the biggest up and coming stars of the company to kayfabe tutor him and Miz gets one of the best pure wrestlers in the world to maybe show him a trick or two in a non-kayfabe way. That's just a win-win for everyone: Miz, Danielson and most of all: us.


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

Gin said:


> Guys, these pairing are kayfabe. So don't worry about Miz "mentoring" Danielson.
> 
> Think about it this way: They put Danielson with one of the biggest up and coming stars of the company to kayfabe tutor him and Miz gets one of the best pure wrestlers in the world to maybe show him a trick or two in a non-kayfabe way. That's just a win-win for everyone: Miz, Danielson and most of all: us.


Exactly this. I can't wait to see Daniel Bryan in a WWE ring.


----------



## TechN9Ne1730 (Aug 2, 2009)

Surprised to see Danielson on the show as I thought they were about ready to bring him up to the main roster anyways.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Miz with AmDrag is brilliant. I hope they travel together on the road too and actually teach each other a thing or two. AmDrag can help Miz continue to improve in the ring, which he seems to be doing each and every week, and Miz can help AmDrag get some personality out. Awesome.


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

AWESOME in every way!!! That duo reeks of awesomeness!!!

Don't you think that Gabriel guy is the one formerly known as DJ Gabriel, and now simply Gabriel?!?


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

@ MEM Member for Life: nope, it's the high-flyer formely know as Justin Angel. Take a look at http://www.wwe.com/shows/ecw/photos/13527702/wwenxtpreview/ to see the new faces


----------



## Avalanche™ (Feb 13, 2007)

everyone is complaining about the pairings. what is there to complain about? we have no idea what these mean yet, the show airs next week.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now when I hear "veteran paired up with a rookie" I think of guys like Finlay, William Regal, Ricky Steamboat, & Arn Anderson as the mentors, but I guess that isn't the direction they're taking.

Still interested in seeing how this turns out though.


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

Pictures of all the new superstars are up on WWE.com. From the looks of it, I think they paired Justin Gabriel up with Matt Hardy for some dietary tips.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I would have loved to see Ricky 'The Dragon' Steamboat teaming up with the American Dragon Bryan Danielson. You know, just for the lulz. Plus they are very alike. At one point steamboat was one of the best wrestlers on earth. And they are both pretty bad on the mic.


----------



## mstanley (Feb 16, 2009)

Aside from Jericho, the Miz is probably the perfect mentor for Danielson. If Danielson can become half as good on the mic as Miz he will be a real star. 

People just love complaining, I guess.


----------



## xXMC KnupXx (Apr 14, 2009)

I was hoping for Ki to be on there, its weird seeing Punk as a 'mentor' while Danielsons a 'student' but makes sense given the situation.

Was hoping Orton would have been there for Bret Dibiase, that dynamic would have been pretty cool, especially now that theyre looking at a legacey fued in time for Mania.

While i can see why Miz was put with Danielson, Danielson will never have a personality like The Miz. Thats why i think Regal woulda been a better fit (as well as the obvious reasons) or maybe even Punk or HHH. As far as im aware, which is only from a fans point of view, Danielson doesnt drink, or have that party attitude so it should be interesting seeing the contrast between the two.
Slater with Christian seems pretty much perfect since the tiny bit i have seen of Slater he reminded me alot of earlier Christian.


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

I think it should be more like Bryan Danielson mentoring the Miz.


----------



## mstanley (Feb 16, 2009)

mankind2112 said:


> I think it should be more like Bryan Danielson mentoring the Miz.


Why? The Miz is a two time tag and US champion, and two time Slammy award winner. He's been the most improved star over the past couple of years.

Danielson has achieved nothing in the big leagues yet.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

mankind2112 said:


> I think it should be more like Bryan Danielson mentoring the Miz.


Think about the show being kayfabe.  And micwise, Danielson could indeed learn one or two things imo.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Derek said:


> I hope Miz trie to teach Danielson something only for Dragon to tell him that looked terrible and show Miz how to do it correctly.


This is the first thing I thought when I saw the announcement.

Obviously having either Jericho or Christian with Danielson would of been the best thing, but personally I don't have any problem with Miz being Danielson's partner....if it had been R-Truth however then :no:


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

mankind2112 said:


> I think it should be more like Bryan Danielson mentoring the Miz.


It's unfortunate the IWC is very blind. Wrestling is for the casuals, Miz is there to help him with his attitude and mic work, not his in ring work. If He has no mic skills in the major leagues, He'd be out on his ass extremely quick.

Mic Skills and looking like a beast are more important than ring skills in the WWE, people would do well to remember that.


----------



## TheBrahmaBull (Jun 27, 2008)

SOOOO why would the miz go with BD Danelson is a better wrestler then the miz will ever be so should he be mentoring him?


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

xXMC KnupXx said:


> Was hoping Orton would have been there for Bret Dibiase, that dynamic would have been pretty cool, especially now that theyre looking at a legacey fued in time for Mania.


I too, was hoping that Orton would be mentoring someone. Just imagine, the rookie he is mentoring messes something up and Orton just snaps.

"STUPID! STUPID!" 

Would be good TV, IMO.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

TheBrahmaBull said:


> SOOOO why would the miz go with BD Danelson is a better wrestler then the miz will ever be so should he be mentoring him?


Because The Miz can teach Danielson about portraying a character better.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Avalanche™ said:


> everyone is complaining about the pairings. what is there to complain about? we have no idea what these mean yet, the show airs next week.


Exactly. For all we know, the 'mentors' and 'newbies' might not see each other outside the hour's worth of filming for this show each week.


----------



## THM (Nov 8, 2008)

Haha...I'm sorry, but Daniel Bryan? Seriously...

Should have stuck with Bryan Danielson, or changed it completely. That just looks like a half assed effort at creating a character :no:


----------



## IBMISTAFADED (Dec 15, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I laughed when I saw that Carlito is mentoring someone.


What so funny carlito is a pure wrestler and he can also work the mic. Just cause he's been a jobber as of late doesn't mean he sucks.


----------



## IBMISTAFADED (Dec 15, 2009)

TheBrahmaBull said:


> SOOOO why would the miz go with BD Danelson is a better wrestler then the miz will ever be so should he be mentoring him?


Who's better on the mic if u say the danelson you need to get slaped. His with the miz to help with his mic skills.


----------



## Nercay (Aug 6, 2009)

This is a really good concept actually, looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

Daniel Bryan being with the Miz is a good thing in my eyes. But we wont really be able to see how the pairings work until the show actually starts.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

I can't see how people are complaining about Bryan being teamed up with Miz. Think about it, Miz is the US Champ, Unified Tag Champ, RAW Superstar and one of the fastest rising stars in WWE. By proxy, Bryan is getting a huge rub by being in a partnership with Miz and could easily come out of NXT as US Champ and a huge face just by playing polar opposite of Miz.

Some people eh? :no:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

:lmao at The Miz mentoring Bryan Danielson, I was hoping Punk or Jericho would be mentoring him.
I guess Miz can teach him how to be more charismatic, but I think Danielson will somehow teach Miz more things, than the Miz will teach Danielson.


----------



## Tenement Funster (May 4, 2009)

A few people getting carried away on here thinking Miz is actually going to 'mentor' Danielson. It won't work like that as such and any reality aspect to it will be heavily doctored. The pairing is very intruiging.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I really like this concept. I rarely watched ECW but I'll definitely be tuning into NXT.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> I don't really like the fact that Bryan Danielson has been paired with someone with less experience than him. There are really only a few guys I would have wanted to mentor Danielson and Miz is not one of them. Out of the stars we got I think Jericho is the only one that wouldn't have made me a little annoyed.
> 
> The fact that Danielson was busting his ass in the indies while the Miz was on the Real World yet the Miz is considered the mentor kind of bothers me.
> 
> I'm not saying the Miz can't help Dragon improve on his mic skills but the "mentor" role just doesn't fit.


I'm sure they paired Danielson with someone who can help him with a character and mic work.

If you listened to what they said on ECW. They addressed the fact that Danielson had been working all around the world and how good he was. They not pretending the guy is just some rookie like the others.

Miz wont be teaching him anything to do with ring work. I dont think they'd insult the guy by suggesting Miz could teach him a thing or too. Especially since Danielson was legitimately trained by HBK anyway.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

Since this is kayfabe i wonder if cm punk will shave darren youngs head and save him in there first mentoring session! LOL it would be hilarious. And during the training sessions cm punk will get right up in his face and being like "YOU WILL NOT DRINK ALCOHOL" "YOU WILL NOT TAKE PRESCRIPTION MEDICATION NOR WILL YOU SMOKE!!"
HAHAHA


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

erikstans07 said:


> I hope the pairing of Miz and Danielson ends with Danielson beating Miz for the US title. That would be epic.


Yeah or it could lead to Danielson getting promoted. He goes to Raw and it opens up a feud straight away for Danielson and Miz.

N-X-T could open up a lot of options for feuds with the shows setting the foundations ready for when the guys get promoted.

For all we know...

Daniel Bryan may still be a face, mentored by a heel miz and they may kayfabe not get along...Same with any other rookies and mentors.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

scottishman said:


> Since this is kayfabe i wonder if cm punk will shave darren youngs head and save him in there first mentoring session! LOL it would be hilarious. And during the training sessions cm punk will get right up in his face and being like "YOU WILL NOT DRINK ALCOHOL" "YOU WILL NOT TAKE PRESCRIPTION MEDICATION NOR WILL YOU SMOKE!!"
> HAHAHA


I was thinking the same damn thing.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Hopefully Justin Gabriel can mentor Matt Hardy on maintaining a proper diet.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

is darren young not the guy who was saved 2nd (after festus) on smackdown? if so i guess him being part of the SES is thorwn out the window then or will he start a SES on nXt with punk?
might be diffrent but im sure everyone was saying his name was darren young when he got shaved.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

If they need to be mentored by superstars. FCW staff can't be doing a very good job.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> is darren young not the guy who was saved 2nd (after festus) on smackdown? if so i guess him being part of the SES is thorwn out the window then or will he start a SES on nXt with punk?
> might be diffrent but im sure everyone was saying his name was darren young when he got shaved.


No, Darren Young was part of the South Beach Boys in FCW.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd be insulted if I was Bryan Danielson lol

But what also got me is the black guy mentoring the other black guy. I don't know why, but in wrestling it just seems they love pairing black guys together for some reason

Then again it might just be me


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Why not just put Danielson with Regal, his real life mentor?


----------



## MVP444 (Jan 26, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> If they need to be mentored by superstars. FCW staff can't be doing a very good job.


Obviously for their main reason is for the ratings. A show with just FCW wrestlers would likely not draw too well.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

RizoRiz said:


> Why not just put Danielson with Regal, his real life mentor?


Because Regal's working with Big Zeek on Smackdown.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow the show hasn't even started and people is already crying, Danielson pairing with Miz is a great thing because it gives him wide *exposure*, he's pairing with someone who is featured constantly on RAW AND can appear on both brands and the objective of the show is to get this new stars over *with the WWE audience*, I rather watch this instead of the typical "OMG this new guy beat another local jobber for the 5th week in a row" treatment.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

Damn i was hoping Low Ki would be involved, but i cant say im not excited.


----------



## mstanley (Feb 16, 2009)

Loopee said:


> I'd be insulted if I was Bryan Danielson lol


Me too, I'd be furious if the biggest wrestling company in the world had just signed me up and didn't make me an instant world champ! After all, Danielson has been wrestling in the indies for a billion years!!!!1111

:no:


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

Will The Miz be teaching Bryan Danielson how to wrestle?

So crazy that the exact opposite of my sig. is happening.

If anything, the Miz will benefit from this. haha


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

LOL at those already complaining.

Anyway, I like most of the pairings between between the vets/rookies. Especially Christian/Heath Slater - because like Christian, Heath can cut a good promo here and there and is decent in the ring. He's also been compared to a young Edge. With Jericho/Wade, I think Jericho will teach him how to move quickly for a guy his size, or something to that effect. Wade also teamed with McIntyre and for a guy his size, I'm not surprised he made the cut. 

I'm psyched about Angel, I mean Justin "Gabriel" - whatever the fuck that name came from. Justin Angel was perfect and it complimented his finisher well, the "Fall From Grace". Oh well. I don't know what to make of his pairing with Hardy as Angel seems like a good all around wrestler, although his mic skills according to some or lacking a bit, but we'll see. 

All in all, looking forward to see how this goes.


----------



## ValiantSaint (Jan 18, 2010)

It looks to me like WWE have just paired off each rookie with a "pro" with similar attributes, or personality traits. Which makes perfect sense, I suppose.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Actually, I just remembered. Gabriel is also the name of one of God's angels so the Angelic connection is still there. He's the messenger of God. Good call Justin, good call.


----------



## andreamus (Dec 17, 2007)

I didn't really know much about most of the FCW guys, so I did some wikipedia and youtube research and here are my thoughts on the pairings: 

Wade Barrett & Chris Jericho: I didn't really see much at all in Wade from what I watched on youtube. However, it seems that he was the color commentator on FCW for a while and he seems to be fairly good on the mic. All that being said, he has the size, and the look to be pushed, and he'll do good as he is paired with Jericho.

Justin Gabriel & Matt Hardy: I like this pairing. Justin is a pretty-boy high flier who doesn't lose much credibility due to size, and he has some good technical skills to boot. No wonder he is the current FCW champ. Frankly, I see him taking a Jeff Hardy-like role. Pairing him with Matt Hardy is a good match, as they seem very compatible in style.

Skip Sheffield & MVP: So we are pairing the "good ol' boy *******" with MVP? I guess we are going so some odd couple laughs here. Skip has a some potential, but i can't see him going very much further than comedic face, with his current gimmick.

Michael Tarver & Carlito: What the hell is Carlito doing on here? I guess it is good for Carlito to have something to do, but it can't bode well for Tarver. That being said, I don't see much in Tarver. He just seems very generic to me.

Daniel Bryan & the Miz: Another odd couple here. However, I see this one working out for the better. We all know Daniel(son) is pretty freaking good when it comes to wrestling skills. However, he isn't known for his personality or mic skills as such, where the Miz is very skilled. I would of prefered him to be with Punk, but this can be entertaining too.

Heath Slater & Christian: Heath reminds me of Edge or Christian during their easy-going goofy days. Maybe they'll acknowledge this with Christian being his mentor. Other than his look and attitude, I don't see anything spectacular about his in ring skills, but he is fairly good with a mic.

Darren Young & CM Punk: I can't help but feel that Darren should of been with Carlito, since they both have ridiculous hair. It'll be good for Darren to be with Punk though, as he is pretty boring to me, and maybe Punk can help him put more personality in his matches.

David Otunga & R-Truth: Eh, he's ok, but I can see how he will get annoying very fast, because you know that every time he is on, all we will hear about is Jennifer Hudson. Maybe he'll bring in a few crossover viewers, but I doubt it.

So there that is. What I really want to know is, why isn't Kaval on the list? I hope it means that they are going to just bring him straight up onto the main roster.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I hope Justin Gabriel picks up some of Matt Hardy's mic skills.

In seriousness this looks an interesting concept, I for one will be tuning in to see how it goes down.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Bizarre partnerships. 

Its nice that Dragon is associated with someone in the midst of a massive push. Hopefully it'll lead to a feud and Dragon getting that U.S. belt around his waist.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Loopee said:


> I'd be insulted if I was Bryan Danielson lol


1. :side:
2. Read some of the posts in this thread
3. Rethink your post
4. Be happy

As for the Low Ki stuff: he is (according to WNW) expected to either debut straight onto the roster or be in the 2nd season of NXT.


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

You can kind of tell how much faith they have in each of these guys with who they paired them up with.

Wade Barrett is probably the favorite here. He's a guy in the 270 pound range, which Vince loves, has mic skills, and he's paired up with Jericho, who could very well be World Champion on Tuesday.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm suprised they haven't used either Finlay or Regal in a mentor role. Regal is a strong personality and obviously knows the business like the back of his hand.

Looks good though. I'll certainly be checking it out.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

SledgeHammer_Shot said:


> I'm suprised they haven't used either Finlay or Regal in a mentor role. Regal is a strong personality and obviously knows the business like the back of his hand.
> 
> Looks good though. I'll certainly be checking it out.


Regal's been working with Zeek so that is why he is not a mentor...

I could see Finlay being a mentor next season maybe?


----------



## plibb (Nov 14, 2008)

I feel bad for Michael Tarver, being teamed with Carlito. I love the idea of having Jericho, Punk and Christian helping out the younger talent. Great concept.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I would've put Darren Young with Carlito, and Michael Tarver with CM Punk.

I've thought about it over and over, and I can't see how Tarver being paired with Carlito benefits him in any way. Tarver is *better* than Carlito on the mic as it were and certainly isn't lacking in the character department. His style is completely different from Carlito and I really just don't see how Tarver can benefit from this kayfabe mentorship. 

Tarver with Punk, however, would be an absolutely fantastic pairing. There are endless possibilities as to how far that could go.


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

SledgeHammer_Shot said:


> I'm suprised they haven't used either Finlay or Regal in a mentor role. Regal is a strong personality and obviously knows the business like the back of his hand.
> 
> Looks good though. I'll certainly be checking it out.


If this is going to be 100 percent kayfabe like I think it is it would make sense if Regal and Finlay were not involved. Both are pretty much non-entities at the moment.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Regal's been working with Zeek so that is why he is not a mentor...
> 
> I could see Finlay being a mentor next season maybe?


Yeah, like Christian, Jericho, Punk, Miz etc. haven't been doing other stuff too. They could have teamed Regal up if they wanted to.

Suggests that actual wrestling mentoring isn't the highest priority for the show. Creating interesting stories will be


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Danielson paired with the Miz is a great idea, other than Jericho & Punk (maybe Christian) Miz is the biggest current star who is a mentor. Don't forget this is going to be scripted reality so the Miz is going to be completely in his character, this could set up something like Miz neglecting Danielson and creating a fued which instantly propels him into the main roster.

As for the other rookies I don't know a thing about them, hopefully there's more to them than the generic cookie cutter wrestlers that have been called up onto ECW these past few years


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm particularly interested in the Miz/Danielson partnership, as soon as I found out they were pairing up I immediately thought that it could lead to a feud between them, maybe over the United States Championship if Miz holds it for a bit longer. Some of them seemed a bit random, e.g. Punk/Young and Carlito/Tarver, though.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

I can imagine the officials telling Bryan Danielson "act like you don't know a lot about wrestling, also act like you've learned from the miz"..


----------



## WE THAH BEST (May 26, 2008)

Haha David Otunga was a cast member on a season of "I love New York"

the guys just doing all this to get on TV.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

seleucid23 said:


> Yeah, like Christian, Jericho, Punk, Miz etc. haven't been doing other stuff too. They could have teamed Regal up if they wanted to.
> 
> Suggests that actual wrestling mentoring isn't the highest priority for the show. Creating interesting stories will be


the difference is that 

A those guys are over

B regal is technically already a mentor


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

seleucid23 said:


> Yeah, like Christian, Jericho, Punk, Miz etc. haven't been doing other stuff too. They could have teamed Regal up if they wanted to.
> 
> Suggests that actual wrestling mentoring isn't the highest priority for the show. Creating interesting stories will be


They want to get Zeek over so they stuck him with a heat seeker(Regal) and Danielson wouldn't work with Regal since its kayfabe.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Bryan pairing with The Miz isn't as odd as it sounds at first. Miz is a four year WWE "veteran", the US champion and whatnot - kayfabe doesn't care if Bryan's a better wrestler, or if he's been longer in the business outside the E.

EDIT: I could see a storyline being developed where in the end The Miz finds out just how superior Bryan is compared to him, despite being the "inexperienced rookie". This could lead-up to a feud between the two in the future.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Damn Carlito looked like a rookie compaired to his partner.
And why not get Finlay and Regal? 
Will the popular superstars like CM Punk and Jericho have enough time for matches on Smackdown?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Like Someone said The Miz should help Danyl Bryan with his mic skills and Bryan should help Miz with wrestling skills.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Justin Gabriel > Sheamus. :side:


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

Gingermadman said:


> It's unfortunate the IWC is very blind. Wrestling is for the casuals, Miz is there to help him with his attitude and mic work, not his in ring work. If He has no mic skills in the major leagues, He'd be out on his ass extremely quick.
> 
> Mic Skills and looking like a beast are more important than ring skills in the WWE, people would do well to remember that.




I think you got that backwards, the IWC are smart and the casuals are the blind ones - only in the E could a Miz get over, not only is he a complete joke, even suggesting that he mentor Bryan Danielson in anything is laughable. But being that this whole concept is kayfabed just makes it that much worse.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

mankind2112 said:


> I think you got that backwards, the IWC are smart and the casuals are the blind ones - only in the E could a Miz get over,


Miz is one of the most entertaining young guys in the business, and he has a ton of "Smart Mark" fans


----------



## mstanley (Feb 16, 2009)

mankind2112 said:


> I think you got that backwards, the IWC are smart and the casuals are the blind ones - only in the E could a Miz get over, not only is he a complete joke, even suggesting that he mentor Bryan Danielson in anything is laughable. But being that this whole concept is kayfabed just makes it that much worse.


Stop being so pathetic, you have no idea how the show is going to pan out so stop crying like a Class A moron and wait and see. Danielson has achieved nothing in professional wrestling compared to The Miz, at least not where it matters, and being that the Miz is one of the most successful people on the roster right now (three belts say hello), Daniel Bryan should be ecstatic to be paired with him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's sad that it took to Page 8 for people like Gin, perro, mstanley and others to astutely point out the obvious logic in having The Miz "mentor" Danielson. A clear-cut example of wrestling smarks missing the forest for the trees yet again. There are only a few realistic possibilities aside from The Miz that could benefit Danielson more.


----------



## mstanley (Feb 16, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> It's sad that it took to Page 8 for people like Gin, perro, mstanley and others to astutely point out the obvious logic in having The Miz "mentor" Danielson. A clear-cut example of wrestling smarks missing the forest for the trees yet again. There are only a few realistic possibilities aside from The Miz that could benefit Danielson more.


I know, its ridiculous how mad people are going about it. I don't know why I've come back to this thread 4 times now, every time I do I'm just being blinded by stupidity.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

I think the Barrett/Jericho, Miz/Danielson and Slater/Christian pairings will all be great.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

If this thing wasn't kayfabe, I probably would have been pissed that the Miz was mentoring Bryan. Not a Miz hater, just saying.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Here we go, here we go...


Miz is about to heel it the hell up, which is what he does best.


This is gonna make for an interesting development.


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Here we go, here we go...
> 
> 
> Miz is about to heel it the hell up, which is what he does best.
> ...


QFT. And, an advantage of Miz: he dcan very well start to develop the duo relationship on Twitter , too - he is one of the few wrestlers who know how to use it to generate heat (see his text war with Jericho).

And did you notice... of all the pairs on NXT... Miz and Daniel Bryan is the most talked? Like they say, Miz is probably crying all his way to the bank.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Just looked at the pics on the E.com, Darren Young looks just like Rajon Rondo with a silly haircut


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

mstanley said:


> Stop being so pathetic, you have no idea how the show is going to pan out so stop crying like a Class A moron and wait and see. Danielson has achieved nothing in professional wrestling compared to The Miz, at least not where it matters, and being that the Miz is one of the most successful people on the roster right now (three belts say hello), Daniel Bryan should be ecstatic to be paired with him.


Stop markin' out kid, put your touge back in your mouth and get it out of Miz' anus. E sheep are funny though, you have have got to be some kind of stupid to think the Miz can show Bryan Danielson anything about wrestling, that's just retarded. This is a fake reality show, it'll be about as popular as WWECW, which gets beat by TNA currently.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

mankind2112 said:


> Stop markin' out kid, put your touge back in your mouth and get it out of Miz' anus. E sheep are funny though, you have have got to be some kind of stupid to think the Miz can show Bryan Danielson anything about wrestling, that's just retarded. This is a fake reality show, it'll be about as popular as WWECW, *which gets beat by TNA currently.*


Yeah, By an Incredibly small margin

maybe you forgot how for the majority of 2009 ECW did just as if not better then tna, and the only real decline happened in the 4th quarter


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Damn! That cowboy dude is brolic. Batista 2.0 >=)

Vince had a back up plan after all.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

I know its Kojima said:


> Just looked at the pics on the E.com, Darren Young looks just like Rajon Rondo with a silly haircut


I actually thought he looks like a black version of Cena if you asked me.


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

^ Bingo


----------



## goodfellas89 (Jul 15, 2009)

The Miz as a mentor, ha what a joke. he sucks, i dont understand why he is holding 2 titles, this is a sad time in the wwe when Miz is wearing 2 titles.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

goodfellas89 said:


> The Miz as a mentor, ha what a joke. he sucks, i dont understand why he is holding 2 titles, this is a sad time in the wwe when Miz is wearing 2 titles.


technically he is holding 3


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

What the fuck is R-Truth doing as a partner?! those guys are probably already better than him.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Would have rather had Regal paired up with Danielson.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

mstanley said:


> Me too, I'd be furious if the biggest wrestling company in the world had just signed me up and didn't make me an instant world champ! After all, Danielson has been wrestling in the indies for a billion years!!!!1111
> 
> :no:


I haven't seen many Bryan Danielson matches, but Miz being the pro mentoring someone that's been in the business for ages is kinda...iono..just weird lol. You got Miz who came in through Tough Enough (and didn't win) and then there's Danielson who many consider to be one of the best...like I said, weird. And as someone said Regal coulda worked, but I guess cause Miz is somewhat relevant it could work lol

LMFAO @ Miz's tweet

Darren Young's black? He looks like he has a bad tan imo. Defo looks like Cena though lol


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

People really need to understand this:

- The Miz walks into a WWE arena now, several thousand people boo him.
- Danielson walks into a WWE arena now, a few hundred people mark out wetting themselves.

Stop being so damn whiny and pessimistic. The guy is getting on TV with someone over. 

Why so many of you seem to think that WWE is seriously nominating each 'Pro' to be each 'Rookie's' genuine sole teacher is beyond me. 

If that were the case, considering the attitude and motivation problems that he is reported to have, would Carlito really have been chosen for such a role??? 

They know Danielson's history and they know the Miz's history. Let's give everyone involved a least a modicum of credit, please.

Also, regard the synopsis given of Daniel Bryan for the show:

"He's *competed all over the world*. He claims to have *more experience than any other competitor* in the ring and *a no-nonsense attitude*."

Sounds like a polar opposite to the Miz, yes? Thought that might not be a coincidence?

Guys, please remember... it's not the Ultimate Fighter. It's NOT REAL.


----------



## Danielsen (Jan 15, 2010)

Its good.. Finaly Matt Hardy and Carlito is been used, and it makes sence..
Btw.. Darren Young need's a treatment by sXe.. That Hair...


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

skip & tarver the only 2 who look like championship material to me


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hmm... this concept sounds pretty strange... I'm not sure if I like it. I think the point is to get the "mentored" wrestlers more exposure, but even so, in a way I think they could end up either making this partnership too big of a focus, or there will be some partnerships that barely get any time. But I'm willing to give it a chance, as it does sound pretty different, and from what I've heard most of those new guys are talented.


----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a terrible feeling that they are just going to Kayfabe the entire show and it will be just an extension of MNR pathetic skits and promos.


----------



## amrocky25 (Aug 8, 2004)

I don't know if anyone has seen this yet, but MVP was just replaced by William Regal as the mentor for Skip Sheffield. It's on the superstar page for NXT on WWE.com: http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/

I think Regal could do well, but I'm kinda mad they took out MVP. I think he could've been good. If anything they should've replaced Carlito with Regal. I wonder why they did this.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Danielson should let his beard grow he looks more badass.


----------



## wweundertaker (Dec 26, 2007)

No point watching NXT when you can watch IMPACT & RAW.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is Justin Gabriel gay?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

wweundertaker said:


> No point watching NXT when you can watch IMPACT & RAW.


erm ..ok, what about for instance if you want to see how bryan danielson does in the wwe? or some of the other guys


----------



## wweundertaker (Dec 26, 2007)

united_07 said:


> erm ..ok, what about for instance if you want to see how bryan danielson does in the wwe? or some of the other guys


Ha no he suck i got better thing to watch then NXT.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

wweundertaker said:


> Ha no he suck i got better thing to watch then NXT.


if you've never seen it how can you judge?, personally im looking foward to seeing NXT next week more than i am to watching RAW


----------



## miths (Jan 14, 2009)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


>



The guy who asked that to Miz (PegasoSena) is a portuguese wrestler. I´m laughing so hard now... 

this guy is working a little indy show with 40 people in a karate dojo and is telling the Miz that he´s not a big deal... search him in here to laugh with me http://www.wrestlingportugal.com/page.php?12

It had to be from my country.


(please, this is not announcing stuff or whatever, i just want you to laugh with me about who is telling Miz that and how it suits to get that answer from the Miz)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wweundertaker said:


> Ha no he suck i got better thing to watch then NXT.


An AJ Styles fan really doesn't have room to talk about Danielson sucking.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

could regal change with miz and start to mentoring daniel bryan, or regal will keep mentoring skip sheffield? we're gonna have a confusion.. they aren't spliting in heels/faces team? if regal mentors skip.. we're gonna have 5 heels team, and 3 faces team.. i don't get it lol


----------



## miths (Jan 14, 2009)

revolutiongen23 said:


> could regal change with miz and start to mentoring daniel bryan, or regal will keep mentoring skip sheffield? we're gonna have a confusion.. they aren't spliting in heels/faces team? if regal mentors skip.. we're gonna have 5 heels team, and 3 faces team.. i don't get it lol


It´s really weird.If anyone would be exchanged for Regal, it should be Carlito.

But MVP and Skip was to much of an odd couple.

I´m sensing that there´s something strange in it. Regal there gives another edge to the Miz/Bryan Danielson pairing


Anyway, WWE is telling everyone in their website about Bryan being trained by HBK and about his style. Maybe when Miz starts talking of being mentor, Bryan just says "My mentor is right there" and points to Regal. That would be off the charts


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

This topic is perfect proof why the WWE doesn't listen to smarks. Miz is bigger than Danielson in the WWE. ROH and the indies are nothing more than a bug in the WWE's eyes.


----------



## joebro2000 (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so excited to see this new show


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

Azuran said:


> This topic is perfect proof why the WWE doesn't listen to smarks. Miz is bigger than Danielson in the WWE. ROH and the indies are nothing more than a bug in the WWE's eyes.


OK, but you're an E sheep - if you looked outside the bubble once in a while
you would know there is more wrestling going on other than what is forced 
fed you every Monday night. To you, John Cena is your hero, Miz is cool - 
to everyone else they blow. But fear not, because that is all about to change
- a choice is coming to Monday nights and this PG crap is about to go bye, bye.


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

^ Mother of God


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

Superkick_Kid said:


> ^ Mother of God


The truth hurts, I know.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

mankind2112 said:


> OK, but you're an E sheep - if you looked outside the bubble once in a while
> you would know there is more wrestling going on other than what is forced
> fed you every Monday night. To you, John Cena is your hero, Miz is cool -
> to everyone else they blow. But fear not, because that is all about to change
> - a choice is coming to Monday nights and this PG crap is about to go bye, bye.


If Miz is your hero shouldn't you hate John Cena? And how does thinking Miz mentoring AmDrag is a good idea make you an e-sheep? Everyone has a different opinion on the matter. Believe it or not, it's not just the WWE marks who think Miz mentoring Danielson is a good idea. It's the people that realise Danielson has much to learn from Miz, especially when it's about operating in the WWE.



mankind2112 said:


> The truth hurts, I know.


Truth: TNA sucks. Hurt?


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Regal is now skip sheffield's pro? good news for me http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Regal paired with Skip Sheffield is WAY better than MVP. Thank you, WWE.

Now just switch Darren Young and Michael Tarver's mentors, and you've got gold.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Not even Regal can help Skipp Sheffield. The guy is just awful


----------



## miths (Jan 14, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Not even Regal can help Skipp Sheffield. The guy is just awful


Well... Regal is in WWE for life thanks to his long time buddy HHH. Skip Sheffield is Ryan Reeves, HHH´s wife pet project since 2006. So... Steph wants to put him on a good spot, hence Regal is going to make his buddy´s wife happy and make him a menace just as he did with Big Zeke. Or at least give him a chance to show something.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Regal paired with Skip Sheffield is WAY better than MVP. Thank you, WWE.


Agreed.


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

BKB Star. said:


> If Miz is your hero shouldn't you hate John Cena? And how does thinking Miz mentoring AmDrag is a good idea make you an e-sheep? Everyone has a different opinion on the matter. Believe it or not, it's just the WWE marks who think Miz mentoring Danielson is a good idea. It's the people that realise Danielson has much to learn from Miz, especially when it's about operating in the WWE.


Ok, again please this time in English?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

mankind2112 said:


> Ok, again please this time in English?


If you are a wwe sheep you would like John Cena and not the Miz.... How is thinking Miz mentoring Daniel Bryan make you a mindless sheep, from what I can tell it doesn't.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

mankind2112 said:


> Ok, again please this time in English?


Nice counterpoint.


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> If you are a wwe sheep you would like John Cena and not the Miz.... *How is thinking Miz mentoring Daniel Bryan make you a mindless sheep*, from what I can tell it doesn't.


Because if you have to ask that quesion, more than likly you're a E sheep.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

mankind2112 said:


> Because if you have to ask that quesion, more than likly you're a E sheep.


And you insulted my English? :lmao

The Miz obviously has a lot to teach Danielson. Working in the WWE is much, much different to working in the indys, and Miz is definitely going to be able to help AmDrag make that transition.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

BKB Star. said:


> And you insulted my English? :lmao
> 
> The Miz obviously has a lot to teach Danielson. *Working in the WWE is much, much different to working in the indys, and Miz is definitely going to be able to help AmDrag make that transition*.


Exactly, why cant people understand that? Danielson NEEDS to be mentored by someone as good on the mic and as charasmatic as The Miz to ever have any chance of getting over in the WWE.


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

BKB Star. said:


> And you insulted my English? :lmao


Mine are typos, your comment didn't make any sense - and thanks for flamming through rep, cause that's rich.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

And also against the rules. But hey, that's cool!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Just noticed how unoriginal WWE are getting with their names. Justin Gabriel, hmm, sounds remarkably similar to the name of a recently released British wrestler fpalm


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know why they didn't keep Justin Angel.


----------



## Y2JisBetterThanU (Feb 22, 2010)

btbgod said:


> Exactly, why cant people understand that? Danielson NEEDS to be mentored by someone as good on the mic and as charasmatic as The Miz to ever have any chance of getting over in the WWE.


What a bunch of marks.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

btbgod said:


> Exactly, why cant people understand that? *Danielson NEEDS to be mentored by someone as good on the mic and as charasmatic as The Miz to ever have any chance of getting over in the WWE.*


Then he should be with Punk, Regal or Jericho - Miz doesn't cut it.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Poor Michael Tarver might as well just retire now



BTW for all the idiots out there, The Miz and his comments are kayfabe.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

mblonde09 said:


> Then he should be with Punk, Regal or Jericho - Miz doesn't cut it.


Why does Miz not cut it? He is a unified tag team champion and United States champion at the same time, his '' Awesome'' catchphrase caught on in weeks and he has been improving in the ring every weeek and his mic skills are getting nearer and nearer to being on par with Regal, Jericho and Punk every week.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> Then he should be with Punk, Regal or Jericho - Miz doesn't cut it.


Not only is Miz one of the best talkers on the mic, as just said above, he is a unified tag team champion and US champion. You can't get much better than The Miz atm.


----------



## Kinnaird (Aug 25, 2009)

*The miz as a mentor*

Why is there so much hatred spewed at the wwe and the miz for naming him daniel bryans mentor? the miz is currently holding 3 titles. if daniel bryan was as great as everyone makes him out to be, why hasnt he been called up to a wwe or tna main roster?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: The miz as a mentor*

There's isn't really much hatred. It's not real, it's all a storyline obviously.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: The miz as a mentor*



Jethro said:


> There's isn't really much hatred. It's not real, it's all a storyline obviously.


Mankind thinks differently.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

- WWE confirmed in a new press release today that the winner of the first NXT season will "receive a WWE contract" putting them on the main roster. 

Here's how the NXT roster is going to be broke down by heels and faces: 

* R-Truth (face) and David Otunga (heel) 

* Chris Jericho (heel) and Wade Barrett (heel) 

* Carlito (heel) and Michael Tarver (heel) 

* Christian (face) and Heath Slater (heel) 

* CM Punk (heel) and Darren Young (face) 

* William Regal (heel) and Skip Sheffield (face) 

* Matt Hardy (face) and Justin Gabriel (face) 

* The Miz (heel) and Daniel Bryan (face) 

- pwpix.net


----------



## The Rko-King (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The miz as a mentor*

It's mainly down to what The Miz has said in numerous blogs and promos, you can be the best at what you do but have little personality or charisma then you won't get to the WWE, and since The Miz is oozing with this he's defiantly the best mentor for Bryan, plus, The Miz can learn a lot in ring wise from him.


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

Morrison Follower said:


> - WWE confirmed in a new press release today that the winner of the first NXT season will "receive a WWE contract" putting them on the main roster.
> 
> Here's how the NXT roster is going to be broke down by heels and faces:
> 
> ...


Heath Slater looked like a face, on the first episode... the rest, I agree.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Tarver/Slater haven't displayed a whole lot of heelishness yet.

Slater was just sorta annoying flipping his hair around. It'll be easy to dislike him him, that's for sure.


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Don't know if it has been posted anywhere but Colt Cabana got the call-up aswell 








From his Twitter btw.


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

Klodrik said:


> Don't know if it has been posted anywhere but Colt Cabana got the call-up aswell
> 
> From his Twitter btw.


If this is indeed factual, let Santino be his mentor  :agree: that alone would guarantee some ratings


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Heath Slater as a heel? Shouldn't be that hard, that guy is annoying.


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Jack Spade said:


> If this is indeed factual, let Santino be his mentor  :agree: that alone would guarantee some ratings


It was of course a joke but Hornswoggle as a mentor would have been fun stuff.


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Jack Spade said:


> If this is indeed factual, let Santino be his mentor  :agree: that alone would guarantee some ratings


It was of course a joke but Hornswoggle as a mentor would have been fun stuff.


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

edit wrong thread!


----------



## Chickenwing9 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahhhh


----------

